

Why Craigslist Is Such a Mess - simanyay
http://www.wired.com/entertainment/theweb/magazine/17-09/ff_craigslist

======
hop
A mess? Possibly the easiest website to use, that has helped millions of
people connect and saves consumers billions in classifieds? Oh, and makes
$100M+ and growing with almost no overhead?

The only mess is the direction Wired has gone in the past year.

------
simanyay
From the article: "Craigslist gets more traffic than either eBay or
Amazon.com". According to Compete, this statement is not true:
[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/amazon.com+craigslist.com+e...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/amazon.com+craigslist.com+ebay.com/)

Or did I misunderstand something?

